# Playing With Perspective



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thought this might challenge me,.....I was right.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Some background, and few more trees.....


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I am loving watching your progress with this. NICE! :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Cricket!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Have quite a bit more done.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice work Susan.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Dick! This to "see" you!


----------

